# Findlay/Lima



## OhioGregg (Sep 10, 2016)

Went to Bresler in Lima on Wed. and Findlay #2 yesterday. Same results both places...LOL nothing! Was 3 of us in the boat. We tried drifting with different live bait rigs. Using night crawlers, minnows, and leeches. I did catch a white bass while going back into the wind to start another drift. (at Bresler). It amazed us, that you could drag that much variety of live bait (meat) through the water and not get bites. For the most part at the bottom, but some up higher also.

One thing I noticed, we were seeing a lot more fish on the Garmin at Lima than we were at Findlay. I used to have a 14' boat and 9.9 motor, and fished both places, mostly Findlay, back in late 1980's early 90's. Usually caught fish it seemed. Sold the boat and kinda gave up fishing for lotta years. (hard to believe, I know). Got the itch again and found a boat last summer. Hoping to get back to it, here in my older years. 

Its kinda discouraging to hear that the fishing at these once popular north west Ohio fishing spots has declined. I guess I would have to agree after the last couple days outings. Maybe fishing a specific spot with a specific tactic might produce. I'm no expert. But sure seems a far cry from what I remember it being in the old days..LOL

Gregg,


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

Agree ! Not sure if it is due to being over fished or just needs a few years to restore it's self. The fact that the population of fish depends on ODNR is a clue too. At res #2 a couple weeks ago there were thousands of minnows around the launch ramp. Thought the ODNR must of dumped them in. I put that info on here a couple yrs ago and the next couple days there were a couple guys there netting them. I checked the ramp yesterday and there were no minnows there.


----------



## Bassthumb (Aug 22, 2008)

NW Ohio is a fishing wasteland. I only go to one inland location in NW Ohio the rest is all Erie and Michigan inland.


----------



## dwa66 (Feb 13, 2012)

depends on what ya are going out for


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

OhioGregg said:


> Went to Bresler in Lima on Wed. and Findlay #2 yesterday. Same results both places...LOL nothing! Was 3 of us in the boat. We tried drifting with different live bait rigs. Using night crawlers, minnows, and leeches. I did catch a white bass while going back into the wind to start another drift. (at Bresler). It amazed us, that you could drag that much variety of live bait (meat) through the water and not get bites. For the most part at the bottom, but some up higher also.
> 
> One thing I noticed, we were seeing a lot more fish on the Garmin at Lima than we were at Findlay. I used to have a 14' boat and 9.9 motor, and fished both places, mostly Findlay, back in late 1980's early 90's. Usually caught fish it seemed. Sold the boat and kinda gave up fishing for lotta years. (hard to believe, I know). Got the itch again and found a boat last summer. Hoping to get back to it, here in my older years.
> 
> ...


The white bass probably ate all of the minnows. They get thick and crazy right at dusk, at least in the summer. I've only been there 2 or 3 times this year though.

Sent from my SM-G930V using Tapatalk


----------



## odell daniel (Nov 5, 2015)

the old saying" if you can catch fish in Ohio, you can catch them anywhere.


----------



## davycrockett (Apr 9, 2005)

The problem in my opinion with all upground water supply reservoirs in NW Ohio is lack of habitat and structure. Most reservoirs are basically cereal bowls with little or no structure and average deep water with no shallow flats for spawning. Although there are fair amounts of fish in some reservoirs they are tough to catch because they are tough to locate. Weedbeds or brushpiles in shallower gradually sloping bottom water would definately help. Unfortunately the ODNR hands are tied. I don't see them stocking the hell out of some of these waters,only stocking enough for a put and take fishery to keep most people happy. As far as adding brushpiles, Christmas trees, and other structure which could be placed by volunteer efforts (boy scouts,sportsmens clubs,etc) this would be discourages because of the denial by local municipalities or cities who own the water. Their focus is water supply with recreation being a neccesary evil. I can remember when Findlay had thick weed beds in the 80's which held all the panfish you wanted to catch.The city killed off the weeds and the fishing has slowly declined since then. I get a kick out of folks that move here from out of state and are disappointed by the lack of quality fishing opportunities in this part of the state.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

davycrockett said:


> As far as adding brushpiles, Christmas trees, and other structure which could be placed by volunteer efforts (boy scouts,sportsmens clubs,etc) this would be discourages because of the denial by local municipalities or cities who own the water. Their focus is water supply with recreation being a neccesary evil. I can remember when Findlay had thick weed beds in the 80's which held all the panfish you wanted to catch.The city killed off the weeds and the fishing has slowly declined since then. I get a kick out of folks that move here from out of state and are disappointed by the lack of quality fishing opportunities in this part of the state.


They do dump Christmas trees in Findlay number 2. The parking lot below the boat ramp usually has a giant pile ready to go right after Christmas. That's where I leave mine every year. The last few years they have let some pretty big weed beds grow on number 1, at least on one side, I havent been all the way around when it's clear. When the water is clear you can get a good look at them from shore. But definitely not enough cover to protect the fingerlings they stock.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

No Christmas trees have been put in 2 for at least 7 yrs. The city shreds those trees in the lot. If your up there before 3 pm during the week stop the white city pick up truck. I know the guy. Actually the city stopped that lot from being a drop off location but people still put them there. I witnessed the odnr dump several peerimid structures made from pallets and weighted with concrete blocks. That was in the spring of 2016.


----------



## AtticaFish (Nov 23, 2008)

I've always assumed they were tough because of the simple lack of shallow water near shore. They just drop off to a DEEP basin depth too quickly...... as davycrockett mentioned above because the city can hold more volume of water that way. As a general rule, there is just nothing along the shore for them to relate to so they never really school up in predictable patterns. I can usually always find some fish as long as i am willing to cover a lot of ground. I've had a few days where you could find schools stacked in around the pump structures, but they just don't stick around. It seems like each upground fishes very different also. They also are subject to extreme good/bad year swings. I have witnessed this on almost every upground i fish on a regular basis. 

Also am a strong believer that the time of day is the most important factor for these upgrounds. Fishing in the middle of the day (especially when the sun is shining bright) usually does not turn out very productive. You might get some dinks, but the bigger fish just don't seem as active. They must stick their heads in the mud and wait till the sun goes away. Dusk, dawn and after dark are prime time. I am excited for the weather to cool off some more to get out and target those after dark walleye. 

There are perch and walleye in several of the upgrounds i fish, but i have learned not to focus on catching those through the summer if i am trying to take home a meal. You have a much better shot at catching bluegill..... and some big ones at that.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm finding one of the biggest factors now, during the summer and fall, is whether or not the city is having to apply copper sulfate to these reservoirs. These are first and foremost water supply reservoirs. With the farm practices that are in place now controlling algae growth is a bigger job than ever. Fostoria has been treating veterans memorial weekly for close to 2 months now. I can tell you first hand that it has destroyed the saugeye and crappie bite.


----------



## Rustynails (Jul 20, 2017)

Was in Findlay #2 yesterday evening and the alge was thick as gravy. Looks to be about 4-5 ft lower than normal. I don't think they've pumped in any for awhile. Did manage a 21 in eye for the first catch trolling the banks. Few smallmouth and rock bass . Flat water, East wind,.not sure now why I even went. Had shoulder surgery three weeks ago and just now getting to where I can get the boat in and out by myself. I know there is some wood and weed cover towards the south side towards the south pump house as I've pulled up some pretty good sized limbs, good ole braided line.


----------



## NWAngler (Apr 4, 2015)

I have been trolling Findlay #2 and Fostoria 5/6 on a regular basis this year with not much too show for it. Super frustrating reading about the guys an hour north or south of us having good success on a regular basis and the majority of my trips come up empty handed. Sometimes I wonder why I waste my time lol oh well maybe someday I will figure these upgrounds out!


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I figure fishing these 2 local waters is cheap first. Second it's easy. And third, you can never tell if your going to land on top the mother load. Perch over 10" is always possible. Heck a couple yrs ago were catching doubles of 11 to 13 inch perch. Crappie was non stop and 15 to 25 inch channels was normal. Throw in a white bass or 50 was easy.


----------



## ErieEye (Jul 16, 2007)

NWAngler said:


> I have been trolling Findlay #2 and Fostoria 5/6 on a regular basis this year with not much too show for it. Super frustrating reading about the guys an hour north or south of us having good success on a regular basis and the majority of my trips come up empty handed. Sometimes I wonder why I waste my time lol oh well maybe someday I will figure these upgrounds out!


If your looking for saugeyes in fostoria res 5 good luck. As best I can see we lost at least 3 years worth of stock saugeyes to the white perch. Luckily the white perch had a die off 2 springs ago. Just now starting to see some 10" saugeyes being caught.


----------



## wallyjim (Oct 8, 2017)

OhioGregg said:


> Went to Bresler in Lima on Wed. and Findlay #2 yesterday. Same results both places...LOL nothing! Was 3 of us in the boat. We tried drifting with different live bait rigs. Using night crawlers, minnows, and leeches. I did catch a white bass while going back into the wind to start another drift. (at Bresler). It amazed us, that you could drag that much variety of live bait (meat) through the water and not get bites. For the most part at the bottom, but some up higher also.
> 
> One thing I noticed, we were seeing a lot more fish on the Garmin at Lima than we were at Findlay. I used to have a 14' boat and 9.9 motor, and fished both places, mostly Findlay, back in late 1980's early 90's. Usually caught fish it seemed. Sold the boat and kinda gave up fishing for lotta years. (hard to believe, I know). Got the itch again and found a boat last summer. Hoping to get back to it, here in my older years.
> 
> ...


hey Gregg same luck at bresslers a lot of days but always seemed to catch the most fish around the southwest pumphouse area casting weight forwards or slip bobbers with minnows or leeches. I agree the fishing isn't what it used to be haven't fished much this year but I'm gonna try it a few days this month just wanted to ask about bressler #2 its been what like 8 years since they built it and I haven't got my line wet in it yet, have you tried it?


----------



## OhioGregg (Sep 10, 2016)

wallyjim said:


> hey Gregg same luck at bresslers a lot of days but always seemed to catch the most fish around the southwest pumphouse area casting weight forwards or slip bobbers with minnows or leeches. I agree the fishing isn't what it used to be haven't fished much this year but I'm gonna try it a few days this month just wanted to ask about bressler #2 its been what like 8 years since they built it and I haven't got my line wet in it yet, have you tried it?


To answer your question Jim...No I have not tried it. Didn't even know it existed, until I read about it on here, short while back. Williams res. I believe they call it, out next to Bressler. Funny thing, I bought my current boat from a fellow north of Findlay, last summer. Was asking him where they fished mostly. Him and his son were mostly into bass fishing. He told me Upper Sandusky was the only place they went. LOL I was baffled. I didn't know they had built a new res over there, #2. I had been there once at the old one years ago. Guess I need to get out more. Have not fished there yet either. From what I read on here, the fishing has slipped some in the last couple years there too.
Good luck and keep us posted.


----------



## ejsell (May 3, 2012)

Stopped at Findlay #1 and 2 yesterday late afternoon. Didnt get any bites but wasn't trying very hard either, I was just testing a new line. Both are very low and the bottom riprap is pretty unstable which led to me banging up my wrist. Even blood in the water didnt bring any fish 
#2 is still a mess with algae. #1 looked pretty good.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

One 12 inch and a jumbo 14 inch perch today on 2. 2 ch. Cats too. Simple worm on the bottom. Missed a few good hits that were perch bites. West bank.


----------



## Rustynails (Jul 20, 2017)

I got there around 7pm , put the boat in. Not sure what the cones were for that blocked one lane going to the ramp. Did some trolling with just plugs. 1 white bass and a pile of smallies and walleye. All the walleye were under the size limit so no go on fish dinner tonight. Looks like it's getting due for someone to flip the switch on the pump house as it was the farthest I've had to back in at the ramp.
Nice night though, can't believe no one else was out there.


----------



## ress (Jan 1, 2008)

I'am thinking someone put those cones there for a joke. The fish I caught today were just pure luck. It took over two hours to catch them. Nice morning to sit and watch a Saturday morning drift by! Five boats out, they all came in about noon.


----------



## Rick L Roop (Nov 15, 2017)

Interesting


----------



## jrfish (Nov 12, 2010)

How is the ice


----------



## whiskerchaser (Mar 13, 2013)

Edges got hit little bit but they are recovering well check a lot with spud and should be okay


----------

